# Photography T-shirt Recommendations



## ricoche (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello,

I am a photographer located in Japan and am looking for an online Fulfillment service in the States for example that allows me to put photographs on T-shirts. Is there anyone here who is a photographer with experience putting their photos on a T-shirt? If so, which company do you recommend and were you satisfied with the results?

I understand most fulfillment services do this, but I need quality T-shirts and a decent print of the photo on the shirt. The Japanese are very quality conscious and are willing to pay premium price if it's good.

I am also looking for T-shirt quality that parallels the Hanes Beefy-T style. Shirts that are "Toilet Paper" thin will not work with my clients which are mostly male in Japan who like quality T-shirts.

Thank you very much in advance,

Jim


----------



## ricoche (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Tom,

I forgot to mention about the quality of T-shirts I am looking for. I edited my post above, but I'll mention it again here. I am looking for T-shirts similar to the Hanes Beefy-T. I have ordered shirts from another vendor and they used "American Apparel" which were way to thin for my clients. If you can help, I'll send you an email.

Thanks very much.

Jim


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

hi jim you can go online check out vapor apparel shirts, they are a poly shirt, and they are a little thinner, but the photos will be as close to real photo as you can get. thanks tom


----------



## BP (Jun 10, 2008)

How many shirts do you do?


----------

